# SE WA 2 yr old workingline male, needs rescue



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I have an acquaintance with a 2 year old, neutered, Czech working line sable male GSD who must be rehomed ASAP. He is in danger of being euthanized or getting into the wrong hands. From my understanding this young male is from excellent lines and was solid as a pup, but was not socialized nor trained and possibly experienced some abuse. As a result there could be some aggression (although I am no expert and neither is the ex-owner so this ought to be confirmed by someone who can tell) and needs an evaluation and needs to go to a home that understands working line shepherds. He is in a home now but the person who has him wants him gone soon and is offering him on Facebook for free. He is a truly gorgeous dog and so young. The breeder is aware and unable to take him back. The local rescue has been contacted and says they do not have the resources to foster him at this time. ANY help would be appreciated. PM me if possible. thank you. (Tri-Cities, WA)


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

Have you contacted NW German Shepherd Rescue &/or WA GSD Rescue?
Maybe they can make arrangements to pick him up & get him into a foster home over here on the west side, & find a home for him.

I'm in a rental right now, & only approved for my two dogs, otherwise I'd offer to take him in at least to foster.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

NW GSD Rescue email [email protected]

WA GSD Rescue email [email protected]


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes, WA GSD Rescue is the one who told me they do not have the resources.

Thanks, I will also email NW GSD Rescue.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

*note, this dog may be dog reactive. He is currently living in a home with several dogs and I am told he gets along with most of them but 'picks on'/gangs up on a smaller one. He MAY have snapped at a child. He MAY have been aggressive/reactive with other dogs outside his home. He does need to be evaluated but I have to believe someone can help this poor boy. Great lines, needs a job IMO.


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

I live in Seattle and would willing to help out with transportation if a home can be found for this poor guy. I wish I could do more but I don't have the money or experience to help through fostering.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Any chance of posting photos? Sometimes that gets people more interested.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

He was younger in this pic, now he is more solid/masculine and he is really a beautiful boy.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Just to clarify, Max is 3/4 DDR x 1/4 Czech. I can send a link to his pedigree to those who are interested. That's why I am always so upset when people want a gorgeous black sable/blocky head without thinking what kind of dog they are getting, because it often ends up like this... He comes from a proven breeding combination, his full littermate is a certified active SAR dog, the owner counts her blessings and can't say enough good things about her dog. I really hope that we can find this boy a good home.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks Oksana, I hope we can help him. Alyalanna, thank you for the offer for transportation help. I could drive him partway to Seattle or some other destination as well.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Has the breeder been contacted? If you know his pedigree and littermate then you must know his breeder? Or was he an import?


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Breeder has been contacted and cannot take him back.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

He is a beautiful dog. I would really consider him if I was closer. Since he is so young and he seems to come from strong lines, I believe that he can thrive in a home that knows what this dog is made of. I hope he finds that home


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Hope he finds someone. With aggression issues I doubt a rescue is willing to touch him. Poor guy.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Shaina said:


> Hope he finds someone. With aggression issues I doubt a rescue is willing to touch him. Poor guy.



I would hope they could see that if he's showing signs of aggression that its probably not genetic and he can be helped....trained, socialized, and worked the way he was meant to.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

You would hope, but unfortunately rescues don't usually have the time for aggression cases. They generally only accept dogs that they know can be adopted out quickly.


----------



## KittKattMaxx (Feb 6, 2003)

I could take him if someone could get him anywhere close to Buffalo NY ... even Cleveland OH is do-able .... If he is more of a challenge then I am used to, I have a friend who trains and re-homes working dogs who could take him on.... I simply no longer have the rescue contacts that I used to have to coordinate a transport since I had tried to start a pet transportation business (Anywhere Pets Go) and now I go to school for paralegal.... but I have nothing but time to work with this boy if someone can help get him here ...
Thank you,
Kori Kent
(formerly transport coordinator with Brightstar GSD and BlueMoon Rescues)


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Wish I lived closer too :wub:...hope he finds a good home!


----------



## AJB_Dogs (Feb 29, 2012)

(kittkattmaxx) - If it works out and you need transport through SD/MN area, I can help transport.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I have flown a large German Shepherd from Baltimore to Seattle and it was pretty straightforward, not too expensive. Maybe someone in WA can loan a large crate - ours was just mailed back.

It sounds like this boy needs more exercise and training, he sounds more like an untrained brat than a truly aggressive dog. What a shame that he is in this situation!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

We have someone possibly interested, I will post back and let you all know how it goes! Thank you... cross your fingers!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

That's great news! I have met this boy and he has potential to be a very nice dog. But he does have some serious issues, most of which is probably due to lack of socialization IMHO. He has good genetics but his lines tend to run aloof and combined with lack of socialization, that is a recipe for disaster. He is a very nice dog and has a lot of potential for the right home. 

My fingers are crossed for him!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

We all hope that the potential home will become his new forever home soon! They are a very good family for him. Fingers crossed!

Here's a new pic of Max:


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Please let me know if you still need a home. I know my breeder would take him and train and rehome him.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Max is now in his forever home. The owners are experienced shepherd people, and they said that Max is one of the sweetest tempered dogs they've ever met. I am so happy that he and his new family found each other!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I love happy endings. Thank you so much for sharing the awesome news. You have no idea how much I needed to hear something uplifting. Totally made my day.


----------

